# Bulgogi with rice



## RusskiPower

How do you write and say in Korean "bulgogi with rice" please? Thank you!


----------



## 조금만

This turns out to be a cultural rather than a linguistic problem. Are you planning to write a Korean menu, or is this about ordering in a Korean restaurant?

In either case the basic problem is that there's nothing to correspond to "Curry with rice" (or "Beef Stroganoff with rice" for that matter) such as you might find in an English eating place,  because Korean eating is built around (shared) dishes, not individually served courses. In addition to that, "With rice" is probably the most redundant phrase possible in the context of Korean food, because it is virtually impossible to get a table, for any meal including breakfast, laid without rice in plentiful quantities (like trying to eat at an Italian restaurant without being offered a mountain of bread).  (Cooked) rice itself is 밥 -- which significantly enough is also the general word for "food", but when served up boiled along with other dishes it's called 백반. You may also sometimes see 백반 used for a meal including rice, not just the rice itself. 

You order by dishes, saying how many people are going to partake of each dish (not so that they'll be served that many separate plates of the stuff, but so that the staff know how much to put into the container from which all will help themselves). So you can't really order "X" without saying "N helpings of "X".   So enough bulgogi for three might be ordered as "불고기
삼인분 주세유" = "bulgogi three servings please".  You would not normally need to ask for rice any more than you would ask for chopsticks.
http://engdic.daum.net/dicen/contents.do?query1=K341990
I realise this is all just a long-winded way of saying I don't know the answer to your question, but I hope it explains _why_ I don't know it, and don't really know how to find an answer, either. Since I haven't been able to come up with the phrase you require, I won't attempt to indicate the pronunciation of the Hangeul that I have given, mainly because most forms of romanization are a mystery to me anyway.


----------



## RusskiPower

Thanks for your reply. I see your point. 

I went to a Korean restaurant the other day and when I asked what the name of a dish meant (it was something like bulgogi babbap), the waitress told me it meant bulgogi with rice. I'm writing now a review of the place and I can't remember the name of the dish. I use original names in my articles.

Unfortunately, they don't have a website (nor an online menu) so I will probably have to go back there and check the name of the dish.


----------



## want8

There are two kinds of bulgogi with rice. First one is called '불고기 덮밥(bulgogi deopbab)' which is served in a big flat plate with rice and bulgogi together. Second one is called '불고기 백반(bulgogi baekban)' which bulgogi and rice are served in separated dishes.


----------



## RusskiPower

Yes, it was the former one! Thanks a lot!!! Komapsumnida!  It was Little Korea in London's Covent Garden, quite a nice place, really.


----------

